# fleas vs. scrimp for pomps?



## abcarr (Oct 24, 2008)

Sand fleas or scrimp for pompano? 

This is only my second sesaon getting after pomps. Last year I only used live or fresh dead sand fleas and didn't exactly slay em. What yal think?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Fleas... if for no other reason you'll catch fewer catfish.

Same logic fishing for flounder. If you use bull minnows you'll catch flounder but fewer trash fish.

Jim


----------



## abcarr (Oct 24, 2008)

cool man, thanks for the input. any decent flounder spots you care to recommend? i've had some luck out at pickens but would like to find a consistent spot closer to pcola.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

abcarr said:


> cool man, thanks for the input. any decent flounder spots you care to recommend? i've had some luck out at pickens but would like to find a consistent spot closer to pcola.


Pipe jetty on the west side of the pass up current side.

Not consistent, but it will produce.

Jim


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Bait*

I don't use bait that much any more, but when I did, A 'sweetener' of shrimp behind a jig worked better than a bare sand flea. Use beads as attractors.

Some friends from the Right Hand Coast(Jax) came over here to fish and brought salted clams. We caught Pompano as well as some of the biggest Whiting that I've seen lately.

A strip behind a jig also works well on Flounder. JMHO C2


----------

